# Drawing Hickstead.



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I am so sad about his death, you have no idea. I can't even imagine what it would be like to lose my horse, I have no idea how hard it must be for Eric and Hickstead's owners. So, I have decided to draw a picture of Hickstead and mail it to Torrey Pine Stables.

I think I will draw this:


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I was so incredibly saddened to hear about Hickstead. Definately among my top 5 favorite jumpers of all time! So tragic. My heart aches for Erik Lamaze. I can't wait to see your tribute. Are you going to do this in graphite pencil or as digital art?


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

It was so horrible to see, I feel terrible for everyone involved with him. He will be missed. Cant wait to see your picture, I'm sure they will love it too.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> I am so sad about his death, you have no idea. I can't even imagine what it would be like to lose my horse, I have no idea how hard it must be for Eric and Hickstead's owners. So, I have decided to draw a picture of Hickstead and mail it to Torrey Pine Stables.


What a wonderful idea. 

Just as a side note, I think that Eric was part owner of Hickstead. Not only his rider.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Current WIP:









It looks pretty icky right now, but I'll make it look better before I finish.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Hey LTS I think your tribute is a great idea. It's already looking great! Would love to see your drawing once completed. Hickstead looks fantastic!


----------



## olympustraining (May 5, 2011)

Looks GREAT so far! And such a great idea, I am sure they will really love & appreciate it.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Subbing... I cried for ages when I saw, I watched it live... This is a wonderful thing your doing


----------

